# DIY Snowcover



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

I Spent yesterday afternoon tearing the garage and pole barn apart looking for my GHG snow cover for the dog blind. I'm sure the wife hid it thinking without it I would be forced to go to the in-laws with her this upcoming weekend. Has anyone had success fashioning their own snow covers? I'm nervous a sheet will flare birds if it's sunny or gets wet.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I made 2 last yr. one for my FA sub and Ground force. Turned out pretty good. They blended well with the snow.


----------



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

With just a white sheet? Did you paint it with flat white paint as well?


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

i found white sheets looked blue next to the snow... a queen size matress pad worked much better, and the elastic corners made it hug the blind better. just cut an "I" shape for the doors and pinned it to the doors and worked fine. the coarse material even held a little snow.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Duckslapper said:


> I Spent yesterday afternoon tearing the garage and pole barn apart looking for my GHG snow cover for the dog blind. I'm sure the wife hid it thinking without it I would be forced to go to the in-laws with her this upcoming weekend. Has anyone had success fashioning their own snow covers? I'm nervous a sheet will flare birds if it's sunny or gets wet.


Yea sheets are horrible...tried way back in the day and they do look blue...Try and find tyvek material...Paint suits usually can be found just about anywhere...that works best...


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Duckslapper said:


> With just a white sheet? Did you paint it with flat white paint as well?


Didn't do any thing to them. They had been washed prob 50-100 times. I got them from where I used to work. old hospital bed sheets.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Might sound silly but take it for what its worth. Couple years back I bought a dozen cans of snow ..its the decorative sno in a can that people paint windows n'. Stuff with..worked great on layout blinds and washed off..nows the time to buy as its prolly on clearance
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

fowlpursuit said:


> Might sound silly but take it for what its worth. Couple years back I bought a dozen cans of snow ..its the decorative sno in a can that people paint windows n'. Stuff with..worked great on layout blinds and washed off..nows the time to buy as its prolly on clearance
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep I agree, just ensure you keep it in the truck right before you use it. Those cans get cold and they lock right up (Don't store outside). They really work great when there's just about an inch or so and the whole ground isn't covered.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

SBE II said:


> Yep I agree, just ensure you keep it in the truck right before you use it. Those cans get cold and they lock right up (Don't store outside). They really work great when there's just about an inch or so and the whole ground isn't covered.


I have about 300 cans of that stuff. Put them on your dash and the heater on defrost. 

Like SBEII said they work great when the whole ground isn't covered.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

bender said:


> i found white sheets looked blue next to the snow... a queen size matress pad worked much better, and the elastic corners made it hug the blind better. just cut an "I" shape for the doors and pinned it to the doors and worked fine. the coarse material even held a little snow.


I trashed my homemade covers last yr so I pitched them. Just picked up a mattress pad at the dollar store for $6 and a roll of white duct tape to tape the edges and seems so they wont split.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Anybody worry about uv? My goose buddy complains that homemade sheets reflect to much and geese can see uv and laundry detergent which makes homemade covers stick out in their eyes. He has been blk lighting them the last couple days. Seems crazy to me.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is one I made. I think it blend pretty good.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is all I use. Cleans off easy and best part got them for 25 cents a can few years ago. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Never had a problem with white sheets cut in the "I" pattern as mentioned above. I'm not a huge goose hunter but they never seemed to mind?


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

What size mattress pad do you use for a layout blind?


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I used a queen. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

nastynate2728 said:


> What size mattress pad do you use for a layout blind?





bender said:


> ...a queen size matress pad worked much better, and the elastic corners made it hug the blind.


___


----------

